
Peter Norvig on winning at programming competitions - fspeech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdmyUZCl75s
======
fspeech
Too long to fit in the title:

Peter Norvig: Being a winner at one of the programming contests was a negative
factor for performing well on the job.

